# New Orleans



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

The guys over on Cigar Weekly have a yearly event at my home.
You all are invited, as well. It's the last weekend of March, the 29 through April 1st.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the invite, Red...I'll see what i can do...but I think i won't be done with my current project by then...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for inviting the fellas, RedPop. Guys, if you can make it, this is one fine bunch of cigar smokers. And the food........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks, Stan.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Appreciate the offer Red, That time this year could be a problem, but next year it could be arranged, I think, if the offer would still be good??????


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm thinking you two would hit it off.........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

It's an annual event.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

This is the sixth version of our herf.
It started smaller, in 2002, then expanded to include our own crawfish boil in 2004.

The list of attendees is quite impressive. I'm really humbled by that.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Some of my photographs:
Cubano67 and MrsRedPop4, frying up freshly shucked oysters and catfish

JMCQ and my neighbor and good friend Phil, shucking oysters

Spiridon getting a cigar, and readying to help shuck oysters. Nice vintage Optimo Montecristi, too.

More of the same from Friday night

My buddies MTusa and Beau

*Saturday Afternoon to follow, along with photos that others took.*


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

*Saturday Afternoon Crawfish Boil*

I haven't posted photos, but Spiridon had a bit too much 190 Octane daquiri on Friday night. He crashed sitting on the deck. 
He was none the worse for wear on Saturday in a custom Montecristi Optimo.

And another one of our intrepid friend

MrsStogie5150, Stogie5150 and Cubano67

LittleMTusa in his guayabera!!!

Purging crawfish, those who are about to die, salute you

Back to camera, Sancho Panza, mod and Charter Member over at _Cigar Weekly_ and MrPuro of Don Juan Cigars, Metairie, Louisiana

Cubano67 and Univibe88


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

*From Univibe88's gallery over at Cigar Weekly*

Me and MTusa--my local herfing buddy, and temporary next-door neighbor

Cubano67, Univibe88 and I

Ready to chargrill some oysters

My Bride, Frying pickles

Jamie and Phil shuckin'

Spiridon shuckin'

Oysters on the grill

Finally, a cigar

THE POWER OF 190 OCTANE

Sancho Panza, Spiridon and Cubano67

MrPuro, Cubano67 and Sancho Panza, waiting for the crawfish.

Mr Puro, Mrs stogie5150, cubano67, Mississippi Rifleman, Mrs Mississippi Rifleman, Mrs Sancho Panza and Baby Sancho Panza dig in on some hot crawfish


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

*From Cubano67's gallery over at Cigar Weekly*

Many repeat photos, just a few different perspectives.

JMMARICH, Mississippi Rifleman and his Bride

Mississippi Rifleman lighting a bowl

Michael and Karl

Joey, the cook, and Karl (Univibe88)

We had a good time.
Some other members, BigO and FlipFlop came in on Thursday, but left before the weekend. There were other spouses and kids all over, too. In total we had about 40 people.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful pix, Tommy! Love the table full of crawfish! And the boys lightin' the bowls..........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks, Stan.
I didn't put the pic of all the garlic that went in there either. That's good eatin'


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:shock: Wow!!! Look at all that food. Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

RedPop4, what an impressive event! I wish I could have been there. I bet others do too.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Soon I won't be too far from New Orleans, need to take some time to visit this area.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

DAMMNNNN, 
Now that is a crawfish boil Very nicely done!!! great pics


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, now I have to find a house with a big backyard in Kentucky to try that with friends.


----------

